# Chauvet Huricane 1100 What do you Think?



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I am thinking of getting a new fogger and I was wondering if anyone has a Chauvet 1100 and what they think of the product. Is it worth the money, is it durable/does it last for many seasons, does it put out alot of fog and so on.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I've had a chauvet f1700 for about 4 years and I love it. Mine puts out more fog than I could ever need. Even for outdoor fogging it will fill my street.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got 1300 hurricane, but i still need to test it out.I met the guys from froggys fog at the midwest haunters convention a couple weeks ago and they told me for the money that the chauvet was about the best you could get, unless you want to spend alot more money.


----------

